# Rocky Mountain Woodturning Show



## Wes Murphy (Apr 20, 2013)

Has anyone been to Rocky Mountain Woodturning Symposium? Is anyone going? I went to SWAT last year and really enjoyed that, but haven’t heard of anyone who has attended this show. Registration is a little steep, but I guess the given demonstrators don’t come cheap.


----------



## BangleGuy (Apr 20, 2013)

I was a vendor at the RMWT last fall and plan on going again this year. There are about 200 attendees and the event is held in Loveland which is a ways from DIA airport. It seemed like a pretty good show, but of course I did not attend any of the demonstrations since I was at my booth most of the show.

Maybe we'll see each other there 

Eric


----------

